# erection....



## kaiservbismarck (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi there,

My 6 month old (not neutered) gsd has an erection ALL THE TIME. will this go away after we neuter him? Why is this always happening?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

My dog is the same. He gets boners from looking at food. I think its when they sit....I dont know...but mine always has them too.(not neutered either)
It doesnt bother me, I just dont look 
But its weird when my little newphews/neices say "ew whats that red thing!?" :rofl:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Okay, so I must admitt something here, I was SHOCKED the first time I saw Stark's private areas exposed.

He is my first male dog ever, so it is a total different experience.

My understanding is that anytime they get excited it will appear, atleast for Stark it did. I also noticed that it is happening less and less often as he gets older.

It doesn't bother me, but when people point it out, it's embarrassing to me, I know it shouldn't be, but it is.. Haha.. I'm like, "Oh gosh Stark, put that thing away!"... Hahaha..

I don't think it will go away when he is neutered, I think this is just part of having a male dog, it seems to not happen as often as they age though, as not many things hold that much excitment for them so often anymore.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Sigurd used to get one ALL THE TIME, when he was under 7 months. The past month or so it only comes out at rare occasions, like when he's staring at food...


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I do not belive this is really an errection as we think of them in humans (a dog's penis is structured differently and never as I understand it becomes flacid) - the opening in the sheath is probably a bit small. You may use some KY lubricant and the penis will retract more quickly/easily. It may become necessary to do this as the penis can become dry and sore frome being exposed.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angel RMy dog is the same. He gets boners from looking at food. I think its when they sit....I dont know...but mine always has them too.(not neutered either)
> It doesnt bother me, I just dont look
> But its weird when my little newphews/neices say "ew whats that red thing!?"


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

LOL! My CAT gave me "RED ROCKET" when I gave him a belly rub the other day. I had never seen a CAT do it, but this cat thinks he's a dog anyway....


Powell


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Neutering didn't make a bit of difference with Otto. It's just part of having a boy dog.



> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereI do not belive this is really an erection as we think of them in humans (a dog's penis is structured differently and never as I understand it becomes flacid)


Yes. I think the physical process of sitting makes it pop out. When they're older and have better core muscles, they can control it more. I would think it gets cold and they learn to put it back in it's little jacket











> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhere You may use some KY lubricant and the penis will retract more quickly/easily. It may become necessary to do this as the penis can become dry and sore frome being exposed.










Um, no not gonna do that. He's quite willing and capable of self lubing. My guy friends always say he does it becuase he can and shesh, if I were a dog, I'd never leave the house.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't think it's neutering, or him not being neutered. Dakota definitely only has a mud flap and he gets erections 1/2 the time he sits and waits for his dinner.







Among other random moments, and he is almost 2.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Yup NOT an erection ... just dog anatomy ... some dogs do it forever (even those who are pediatrically neutered), some don't.
Try the KY & see if that helps.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

ah yes, i have a friend who tells male dogs "put your lipstick away".


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

At least you don't have a dog that does the "humpy humpy" as we call it, or air humping. XD Every morning when Cody wakes up he does that, so funny, and he's neutered. His "lipstick" pops out when he's sitting sometimes but we try to ignore it, Akbar's has started to do that also, lol.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark use to try and hump my cat.. my male, neutered cat... Haha.. Poor Dexter.. thankfully we got him to stop that right away!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Ahhh. Maybe I do want a female... not sure I am up for daily visions of the dog's lipstick!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i adopted Tilden at 10 months. he'll be 3 next month and i've only seen his 4x. yes i count.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Little Obie always comes out when he does his sit stay. What can you do? Just try to not make eye contact with it as you wait for the stopwatch to hit 3 minutes I guess.


----------

